# Need to buy Gaming Mouse + Keyboard Combo



## robotsmani (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,
Currently i am having Logitech G105 Keyboard and G400 Mouse. 

The mouse after four year giving single click to double click issue. I want to replace it immediately. Any good gaming mouse to replace G400. Budget 2k

The keyboard(G105) is started sticking and hard to press. To replace it i need a back lit and soft touch. Any suggesstion? Budget 2k. 

Is there any good mechanical keyboard with back lit

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't know much about keyboards but for mouse go with the Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury. It's a great mouse for the price.


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Rajat Giri....

All,
Any other suggestion


----------



## z3rO (Dec 8, 2015)

+1 G402
I am going to buy that soon. Read about it and it seems great for the price.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 9, 2015)

I am using G402 hyp. Furry very good mouse I must say . 
+1 to the suggestion provided but please mind size of mouse as it is bit on bigger side but as you have use G400 in the past you should be good to go I guess


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Guys...

For G402
Amazon.in price is lower with compared to others. I saw one in ebay which 1.8k but now it is out of stock.  
Will wait for good deal.

Any suggestion for keyboard. i heard that cleaning of keyboard will solve the issue. any method of cleaning?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2015)

robotsmani said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> For G402
> Amazon.in price is lower with compared to others. I saw one in ebay which 1.8k but now it is out of stock.
> ...



I usually remove all the keys from the keyboard, use a pressured air can to blow all the dust and debris that has accumulated then put all the keycaps in.. I do this every 8 months or so.. You  can get a keycap remover for Rs 10-Rs 15


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Nerevarine....

Where do we get the keycap remover. Any online source?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 12, 2015)

Use a screwdriver, try it on an old keyboard and once you get experienced, it works fine on any type of keyboard


----------



## z3rO (Dec 17, 2015)

G402 owners,

I got my G402 today and the left click doesn't feel nice, like it makes muffled clicking noise and tactile feedback isn't that good on the LMB. The RMB feels just right P) and makes proper 'tak'.. 'tak'.. noise when clicked and the tactile feedback is nice. There's an easily noticeable difference in click noise and feedback in between LMB and RMB. Are your mouses the same? 

(sorry to hijack this thread)

RMB on my G402 makes almost same clicking noise as LMB & RMB on my G400s (2yrs old).
LMB on my G402 feels significantly different.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 17, 2015)

z3rO said:


> G402 owners,
> 
> I got my G402 today and the left click doesn't feel nice, like it makes muffled clicking noise and tactile feedback isn't that good on the LMB. The RMB feels just right () and makes proper 'tak'.. 'tak'.. noise when clicked and the tactile feedback is nice. There's an easily noticeable difference in click noise and feedback in between LMB and RMB. Are your mouses the same?
> 
> (sorry to hijack this thread)


This is a bad unit. I had a lenovo m6811, which went kaput a year ago. Then I opened it up and found the micro switch's copper plate was bent on repeated clicking. Get your unit replaced. It should not be that way.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 17, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> This is a bad mouse. I had a lenovo m6811, which went kaput a year ago. Then I opened it up and found the micro switch's copper plate was bent on repeated clicking. Get your unit replaced. It should not be that way.



Thanks for the quick reply. I'll place a replacement request online. I had a bad experience with G400s too. The DPI Up, Down and Shift buttons needed to pressed extra hard for them to register but I decided to keep that one since I don't use them frequently. Looked up online and found that many users of G400s had the same problem so didn't get that one replaced.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 17, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll place a replacement request online. I had a bad experience with G400s too. The DPI Up, Down and Shift buttons needed to pressed extra hard for them to register but I decided to keep that one since I don't use them frequently. Looked up online and found that many users of G400s had the same problem so didn't get that one replaced.


For what I have seen with product problems. There's a lot of people like, "oh I bought this product and it had this problem and people on various forums are having them too" so they make various threads on tdf. No offence to you and to any one of them, but the thing is, you payed for the product and you should get what is should be. Never settle for less looking online. Fight for what you want.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 17, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> For what I have seen with product problems. There's a lot of people like, "oh I bought this product and it had this problem and people on various forums are having them too" so they make various threads on tdf. No offence to you and to any one of them, but the thing is, you payed for the product and you should get what is should be. Never settle for less looking online. Fight for what you want.



I won't settle for any less this time. Have already placed a replacement request.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 17, 2015)

z3rO said:


> I won't settle for any less this time. Have already placed a replacement request.


Good to hear. Keep us updated. Whatever experience you've had, do post it in that section(don't remember the name, where do post praises and complaints).


----------



## z3rO (Dec 17, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Good to hear. Keep us updated. Whatever experience you've had, do post it in that section(don't remember the name, where do post praises and complaints).



Will post there once I get my replacement mouse. One odd thing that I noticed about Logitech's products is that their box has a different serial number than whats printed on their products. S/N on my G400s didn't match with the S/N on box. This gnerally is a sign of duplicate product. Also my G402's S/N don't match with the box. Dunno whats up with Logitech. :/


----------



## z3rO (Dec 22, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Will post there once I get my replacement mouse. One odd thing that I noticed about Logitech's products is that their box has a different serial number than whats printed on their products. S/N on my G400s didn't match with the S/N on box. This gnerally is a sign of duplicate product. Also my G402's S/N don't match with the box. Dunno whats up with Logitech. :/



Received the replacement mouse from Amazon. Both the LMB and RMB are identical and works nicely. Tactile feedback is nice. Clicking sound is nice too, identical in LMB and RMB.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 22, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Received the replacement mouse from Amazon. Both the LMB and RMB are identical and works nicely. Tactile feedback is nice. Clicking sound is nice too, identical in LMB and RMB.


Good! Congrats!


----------

